# deploy-tool ohne GUI?



## Wikinator (13. Jan 2006)

Hallo,

ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit, ein Hello.war wie in dem QuickStart-Dokument von dem Sun Application Server beschrieben, zu deployen. Nun funktioniert wsdeploy aus folgendem Grund nicht:

```
java.io.FileNotFoundException: /tmp/jaxrpc-deploy-cbb38b/WEB-INF/jaxrpc-ri.xml (No such file or directory)
```

deploytool auch nicht, da ich keine GUI auf dem Server habe, und es (anscheinend) kein J2EE für Mac OS X gibt.


----------



## Gumble (16. Jan 2006)

hab zwar nie mit Sun's AS oder wsdeploy gearbeitet, aber ich mach das mit nem simplen ANT Kopiertask... (entweder lokal oder per ftp) reicht das nicht? Imho kann man auch ueber die jmx-console und dessen Servlet 'HtmlAdaptor' deployen.


----------



## Bleiglanz (16. Jan 2006)

du brauchst doch das deploytool gar nicht am Server?

ob der Server eine "GUI" hat oder nicht (headless) ist doch völlig egal, das deploytool startest du an irgendeinem Client (warum sollte das aufm Mac nicht laufen?)

und: wie hast du denn wsdeploy aufgerufen, ist doch wahrscheinlich ein billiges .jar problem


----------



## Wikinator (16. Jan 2006)

deploytool brauche ich zwar schon nur am Client, aber ich finde kein J2EE für Mac OS X. In der Apple-Hilfe steht zwar, wie man JBoss etc. installiert, aber von den J2EE-bins ist keine Rede.

wsdeploy rufe ich mit

```
wsdeploy -o target.war hello.war
```
auf.


----------



## Bleiglanz (16. Jan 2006)

> wsdeploy - reads a WAR file and the jaxrpc-ri.xml file and generates another WAR file that is ready for deployment



hast du vorher wscompile aufgerufen?

gibts WEB-INF/jaxrpc-ri.xml?


----------



## Wikinator (17. Jan 2006)

nein, wscompile habe ich nicht aufgerufen, daher auch kein WEB-INF.

Leider habe ich da auch Probleme, finde aber kein gutes Tutorial, das einem das ganze deployen erklärt. Kennt jemand eins?


----------



## Wikinator (21. Jan 2006)

kennt niemand ein Tutorial?


----------



## Bleiglanz (21. Jan 2006)

http://java.sun.com/webservices/docs/1.6/tutorial/doc/

http://java.sun.com/j2ee/1.4/docs/tutorial/doc/

https://glassfish.dev.java.net/downloads/quickstart/index.html

https://glassfish.dev.java.net/public/users.html


----------

